# The Next Fad in Low Consumption Toilets?



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Is this the tiolet/ urinal? 
Mens bidet?
Which part do you P in?
Kidding I saw these in a trade mag. look a little small, don't know if the heafty Americans will catch on. It's nice to see some one thinking though every revolution + increased sales


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

We could all just start peeing in out-houses again, that would save water,

LOL, that toilet is kinda small, what happens to people that are a bit over weight?.....extended size seats >:blink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Is this the tiolet/ urinal?
> Mens bidet?
> Which part do you P in?
> Kidding I saw these in a trade mag. look a little small, don't know if the heafty Americans will catch on. It's nice to see some one thinking though every revolution + increased sales


It's not a new concept, Toto made something similar 18 years ago. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Gives new meaning to the term "upper decker." LOL


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm, last one I used was stainless steel


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Is that little sink for washing your bag?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a home penal fixture.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

He said Penal :icon_lol:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I remember seeing this a few months ago. It does look small and im not sure i want to wash my hands with the pee drips on the seat.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I found a pic of the Toto that they came out with 18 years ago.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Carefull!! Your teeth might turn blue after brushing your teeth with this water.


----------



## Wrenchboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey fellas ,with somethin like that ya can't miss%$##!!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Caroma just won a product breakthrough award from popular mechanics for a toilet with this same basic design...
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/reviews/4287283.html?page=10
Maybe a recycleing award would have been more appropriate...:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The one KTS posted IS the Caroma Profile.


----------

